# De-Gassing Pump??



## fish1onthefly (Mar 10, 2008)

I have spent the past hour or so reading about de-gassing. I have a couple of questions..
How effective is the stir the crap out of it method? When is the best time to do this?
Is the vacuum pump worth it?
I also ran across this on utube and it seemed to work pretty good.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjL80hXkHdI&amp;feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjL80hXkHdI&amp;feature=related[/ame]
How long should you leave the vacuum on?
I have my first batch going and I want to try and get it 
"right the first time"!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 10, 2008)

The stir the crap out of it method by hand is only effective if you bulk age it for a few months afterwards if you ask me as that will let time get the rest out but only if you keep it at a warm enough temp for it to get out. The drill stirrer method is much more effective and you can get all the gas out with some work, accompany this drill stirrer with a mityvac brake bleeder and you can degas your wine in as little as a few hours and see the results with a gauge. Theres nothing worse then opening up a bottle of wine that you have aged only to find that you bottled it with gas, OK, well theres worse problems but we wont go there. I love my brake bleeder and wouldnt go without it.


----------



## rem1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I followed Wade's advice &amp; got a brake bleeder from Harbor Freight Tools a little over a month ago. I use the drill then break bleeder. Very much worth the 15 dollars it cost. Makes de-gassing very easy. Have used it two times &amp; for a newbe like me it takes the guess work out of de-gassing. When you can hold a vacuumof 15 to 20 in/HG (look at gauge) its de-gassed. Amazing to watch the bubbles it pulls out.


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 14, 2008)

Wade, I went to the Harbor Freight Tools website. What does the mightyvac tool fall under? I couldn't find it.
Does George carry a vacu-vin?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the brake bleeder at Harbor Freight 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=92474


Also the Vacu-vin


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4317

<TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=default width="2%" ="table">
<DIV align=center>4317 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>




</TD>
<TD width="20%">


Vacuum Wine Saver - by Vacu-Vin Comes with 1 stopper


</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$11.99</TD>
<TD width="2%">
<DIV align=right>$11.99 </TD>
<TD width="5%">
<DIV align=center>Stocked </TD>
<TD width="15%">


Add to Shopping Cart 


Add to Wish List 


Shipping Cost Estimate</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>


*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 14, 2008)

Appleman, thank you for the info. The Brake Bleeder looks difficult to use. It it? I don't want my carboy imploding!!! I am not much of an "equipment operator". lol Is this thing easy to use?


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 14, 2008)

The brake bleeder is easy to use once you get fittings put together to marry with a stopper for the carboy. I only pump it up to 20" of vacuum and that won't implode a carboy, but it will degas very well. I tend to use the brake bleeder as a polishing degasser, after stirring the snot out of it with a fizzex on a drill.
I actually have two brake bleeders. I use the other one to bleed brakes.


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 14, 2008)

Peter, they actually use them for brakes?




Do I need to buy a type stopper for the carboy? Does George carry them?


And get I get this brake bleeder at a "Pep Boys" store?


One last question on the 2 part sugar, 1 part water for back sweetening a wine.


2 cups sugar, 1 cup water? What is the measurement?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2008)

A really easy setup for the brake bleeder is to use the orange carboy cap, keeping the large white cap on. The bleeder fits right into the other orange nipple and you just pump the handle. Couldn't be easier 



<TABLE borderColor=#0033cc cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top width="100%">
<TABLE =ingNew cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>Product Details</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
<TABLE =maintable borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 width="100%" border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Item Number</TD>
<TD>14604</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Description</TD>
<TD>


Carboy Cap Universal, one size fits all


Fits 3, 5 &amp; 6 gallon glass carboys!





</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Current Price</TD>
<TD>$2.69</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Status</TD>
<TD>Stocked</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Order</TD>
<TD>Order</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD =#ffff00>Picture</TD>
<TD>



</TD></TR></T></TABLE>





</TD></TR></T></TABLE>*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2008)

UAV, the bleeder comes with all the fittings you need and there are a few options with those fittings. There is a hard plastic fitting that you attach to the included hose and stick that right into the rubber bung hole where the airlock goes or you can use the pliable suction cup fitting that comes with it(this is what I use) and use it with the multifit silicone bung and insert the fitting into the silicone bung filling the whole inside of the bung hole. All you do to use this pump is squeeze the trigger and look at the gauge, there really is no experience needed to use it and is as simple as it gets , trust me, this is the way to go.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">5151 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Small Multi-fit Carboy Stopper, Drilled


For carboys with inside neck diameter of 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" (3, 5 and 6 Gallon Glass Carboys)</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$1.09</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## montyfox (Mar 15, 2008)

I am getting ready to use my brake bleeder today but have a question that hasn't really been addressed. Do you use the brake bleeder after you have added the sulfites and clearing agents or before? I'm guess that you use it before and once everything is degassed mix in the sulfites and clearing agents, then top off and cap.


Just wanting to make sure I understand the process correctly.


Monty


----------



## Wade E (Mar 15, 2008)

Do not use it while clearing as it will make the sediment float at the top instead of the bottom, I made this mistake when i first bought mine. You want to degas your wine before adding fining agents so that the fining agent will work properly. I do it right after adding sorbate and meta. You can also do it again before bottling just to be sure.


----------



## fish1onthefly (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments...I have a new brake bleeder and enough advice so I think I can get my first batch right. This seems to be a step that is not addressed in the kit directions very well. I racked to the secondary this weekend so now my primary is ready for batch #2! I am going to try a couple of Grand Cru kits.


----------



## tcb54 (Mar 17, 2008)

wade said:


> UAV, the bleeder comes with all the fittings you need and there are a few options with those fittings. There is a hard plastic fitting that you attach to the included hose and stick that right into the rubber bung hole where the airlock goes or you can use the pliable suction cup fitting that comes with it(this is what I use) and use it with the multifit silicone bung and insert the fitting into the silicone bung filling the whole inside of the bung hole. All you do to use this pump is squeeze the trigger and look at the gauge, there really is no experience needed to use it and is as simple as it gets , trust me, this is the way to go.
> 
> <TABLE id=products borderColor=#000000 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" align=center border=1 ="Catalog"><T>
> <T>
> ...




Wade,


I just ordered one of these this morning from Harbor Freight. Would you please be so kind as to post a picture of the way to use this with the bung you show (using whatever attachments you show)? I have tried using a Vacuvin with the orange top and it doesn't seal well with a carboy handle mounted to the carboy. I would really like to use the bleeder with one of the drilled bungs I already have.


BTW, I found one of these at my local parts store and they wanted $49.95 for it!


Thanks...


----------



## swillologist (Mar 17, 2008)

This is how I set mine up 54. 








This is what the wholesetuplooks like. 








I don't know the name of the tip I use. It comes with the pump. I put the tip in the hose and insert it into a drilled #7 bung. It works good for me.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2008)

Good job. That's probably the ideal way to do it. I take a shortcut and just use the orange cap and pump, but if I got too much foam, it would get sucked up and then I would need to clean the pump. Actually I dont use it now that I use the aspirator pump setup. 
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=5119&amp;PN=2























*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2008)

TCB, Swill has gracefully stepped up and shown you 1 way with a different bung but it is the same fitting that would will work in our silicone bung. There is another one that looks like a suction cup and once you have yours you will know what I mean. I use that 1 and just insert it into the silicone bung taking up the whole inside of the bung so that you would not see ant part of the bung except the outer part.


----------



## swillologist (Mar 17, 2008)

Wade, I can't seem to get a good seal with the orange cap on my carboy with the handle on it. I must be doing something wrong with thesuction cup also. Do you use the same tip to put it on the hose? I tried it just on the hose and I couldn't get a good seal. I need a picture so I can see how you do it.


----------



## tcb54 (Mar 17, 2008)

Do you use the plastic "jar" that appears to be a holding tank or recovery jar in-line or do you use the bleeder without this? In one of the photos, it looks like the bleeder is hooked up directly to the orange cap with no tubing or anything...


----------



## grapeman (Mar 17, 2008)

tcb, I posted the picture of the orange cap directly to the pump(brass). That is how I used to do it before going to the motorized pump. It works fine, but you need to be careful when you first start that it doesn't foam too much or you could suck it up into the pump. The little plastic jar comes with it and can be used inline to act as a catchall if you suck up some foam. Just find what works for you and do it.


----------



## pizz65 (Mar 17, 2008)

How long do you use the drill degasser for? I'm wondering if I did it long enough to get all the gas out. If I didn't can I do it again?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2008)

If you can hold a vacuum of 15" for a few hours then you are good. You can do it again if you wish before you bottle to make sure.


----------



## pizz65 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well Wade it sounds like I need some sort of a gauge... and what would that gauge be?? please explain the 15" I'm lost 
*Edited by: pizz65 *


----------



## Wade E (Mar 17, 2008)

The pump has a gauge on it. Refer back tp page 2 in this post where Swill has posted a picture of the gauge. If you look closely you can see that the gauge reads 19" of vacuum. It is really simple amd you wont be overwhelmed at all, trust me.


----------



## uavwmn (Mar 21, 2008)

Wade, can you buy the brake pump thingie at "Pep Boys"?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes you can or at any auto parts store but it will probably be more expensive there but depending on how far away from the shipping site for Harborfreight you are the shipping may even that ut anyway. I bought mine from AutoZone on sale for $27.50.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 21, 2008)

I bought mine from Harbor freight and by the time I paid shipping it was about the same as from an auto parts store. If you buy from an auto parts store you have it in your hands right away and not have to wait for a week!!


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2008)

And if there is something wrong with it you can just drive right back there and get it replaced immediately. This is why I dont buy to many things online as i have the crappiest luck with getting damage and then struggle with sending back and making the call with all the automated phone systems. That alone will put me in a "mood" for a few hours.


----------



## Griffster (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Wine-People,


Was just reading about the de-gassing pump. 
I bottled a batch of merlot almost 2 months ago and it's a little fizzy. I've mentioned it here in the forum and you 'all said to decant for a while and that would take care of it. And it does. (Still needs some bottle time as it's still a little ruff on the edges with the yeasty taste though). 
Anyway, I like to use the BetterBottles and I was wondering if the de-gass pump would work with them? I think I would like to try the pump.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2008)

No it will not. The sides would start to cave in. Do you have any glass carboys as you could transfer it into there to degas.


----------



## Griffster (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes, I do Wade. I have one glass carboy. How longshould I leave the wine in it before I bottle?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 24, 2008)

Typically you add the meta and sorbate then degas. Then you would add the fining agent after that. So if you want you can add the k-meta and sorbate into a glass carboy, rack the wine onto these additives and degas and then rack back to plastic and add fining agent.


----------



## ghoward (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep hearing everyone talk about this Fizzex product that goes onto the end of the drill, WHERE DO I GET IT?
If anybody knows, it would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 5, 2008)

ghoward, you get it Right here..from George by george


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=15262


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 5, 2008)

I also took Wade's advice a few months ago and bought a brake bleeder from Harbor Frieght. Trust me this is idoit proof usage here, u basically take it out of the box and your ready to go. I love using it and its really fun to watch all the bubbles come out of your wine. Ask for it as a xmas gift .


Scuba


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 5, 2008)

Scuba and others, i was gla dthis topic re-emerged...last week i was south of the mason dixon visiting my wife's family and looking for something to do..well they have a Harbor Freight nearby and recalling a previous topic here when i came across the brake bleeder shown in this topic...i think it was 20 bucks...i ususally wait until the gas is gone before bottling but now i can force the issue...thanks to everyone for their input, pictures and lessons on how to use it. All my wine is in glass carboys and flex tanks....so i am good on the glass...i will have to test the ability for the flex tanks to be *bled*..i think i will have an issue there.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

Hope it works for in the flex tank.


----------



## AlFulchino (Dec 5, 2008)

hi Wade and Merry Christmas...i think i am going to have to revert to real aging time or mechanical means...i keep pondering the bleeder type of answer but i dont see it happenning.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 5, 2009)

question for the de-gassing experts


i may have said this before..i never have degassed w the exception of some carboy shaking...and i am assuming since i let things age well enough that this is the reason that i have not been having co2 issues...so for fun i bought a brake bleeder and about an hour ago i started bleeding a six gallon carboy of amarone that did *not* taste of any co2 issues, in fact i plan on bottling it this week based on my experience this wine *is* ready.....so here i am using my little bleeder and its bubblicious........


co2? or sulphur dioxide?


the wine tastes great....keep bleeding? if its so2, am i not messing up the age-ability? that would be my assumption.


all the bubbles are small and the wine has already been fined, oaked, and preserved just for extra info


thoughts?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Before you fine, do you mix well with a drill mounted mix stir! This is part of an article from Tim Vadergrift who is the Tech and spokesperson for Winexpert wines written in Winemaker Magazine.
"Finally, what about sulfite? It can be pulled out of solution by the action of vacuum. In this case, the answer is actually “yep, but.” You can lose one or two parts per million (ppm) of free SO2 to a strong vacuum over a period of hours. However, a couple of parts per million are beneath the ability of most home tests to measure, and not enough to warrant the addition of any extra sulfite to your kit wine.

I think that some people can sense things in life more then others and my mouth is extremely sensitive to C02 it seems. I have aged a few wines over a year and still had a lot of gas. From what I take though kit wines tend to retain C02 much more so then fresh grape wines and Id love to hear a theory on why that is, anyone. Everyone that makes wine from grapes says that degassing is not needed and everyone making kits is on the opposite side of this poll, so its has to be the difference.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2009)

interesting...thank you for the answer Wade. there must be something in grape sediment that helps release the co2...or perhaps kit juice is more free run? and that means the juice didnt spend time w enough pulp to activate something


no i do not use a drill nount mix xtir or other device.....90% of what i do is w grapes and not kits......next time i try a kit though i will ude the bleeder before so2 additions instead of what i did this time and that way i will remove the so2 variable


----------



## swillologist (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry everyone. While I am in the hospital, I have some relatives that are helping with my wine making. I have a batch that needs to be racked, degassed and clarified. I needed the picture of how the brake bleeder was setup. So I am trying to bump this back to the top so that he can find it easier.


----------

